# Meerforellen in Dahme?



## Marc aus HH (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardies!

Ich hab da mal was auf dem Herzen: Und zwar gehts Anfang nächster Woche auf nach Dahme... Mit Dorschen soll es ja auf dem Riff im Morgengrauen und in der Abenddämmerung gut aussehen, doch bestehen auch Chancen für Mefos?

Würd mich über möglichst viele Infos sehr freuen!

Gruß Marc

|wavey:​


----------



## theactor (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

HI,

ich selber hatte in Dahme noch kein Mefo-Glück.
Aber ich kenne Menschen (|wavey: de Mischi) die dort schon Mefos gefangen haben! Also kräftig probieren und ein wenig auf Glück hoffen!
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*



			
				Marc aus HH schrieb:
			
		

> doch bestehen auch Chancen für Mefos?​



Klares und deutliches *Jaaaaaaaaaaa!!!* #6 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

Probier mal das Riff am Leuchturm aus - 
da geht fast immer was.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Michael J. (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

Moin!

Der Einlauf am Oldenburger Graben is immer SUPER und von der Seebrücke könntest du es auch mal probieren!:m 
-Übrigens,Anfang nächster Woche bin auch in der Nähe von Dahme,vielleicht sieht man sich mal|wavey:


----------



## Patty (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

Moin Marc,

also mit den Dorschen geht tatsächlich so einiges. Mefos habe ich in Dahmeshöved noch nicht gefangen, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 

@Michael J. ich habe nächste Woche ein paar Tage Urlaub, wenn der Wind es zulässt werde ich ab Dienstag auch mal wieder in Dahmeshöved aufschlagen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Petri Patty


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

Letzte Woche hatte ich in Dahme eine Atacke auf meinen Wobbler.
Blieb zwar nicht hängen, war aber devinitiv ´ne Mefo (Stephan hat sie gesehen.....ehrlich)


----------



## Michael J. (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael J. ich habe nächste Woche ein paar Tage Urlaub, wenn der Wind es zulässt werde ich ab Dienstag auch mal wieder in Dahmeshöved aufschlagen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
> 
> Petri Patty



Mal schauen,wo genau bist du denn?


----------



## de Mischi (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> Aber ich kenne Menschen (|wavey: de Mischi) die dort schon Mefos gefangen haben! Also kräftig probieren und ein wenig auf Glück hoffen!
> Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg! #6
> 
> |wavey:


 
Moin, 

nachdem ich schon von "60er Mefos" aus Dahme gehört hatte, bekam ich im Mai auch endlich mal eine drauf...
Genau 50 Zentimeter lang, sie biss "zwischen" den Dorschen


----------



## theactor (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

HI,

@de Mischi: na, endlich SEHE ich das Ding auch mal! :q 
Jetzt muss ich wohl langsam anfangen, es zu glauben, was..  

#h


----------



## de Mischi (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @de Mischi: na, endlich SEHE ich das Ding auch mal!
> #h


 
Ähm, *hüstl*, und sonst so? |rotwerden


----------



## Tüdel (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

Wollte Dahme immer mal ausprobieren (vom Parkplatz in der Leuchturmstraße ans Wasser gehen), der Grund sieht da ja sehr interessant aus. Hab' das aber erst einmal bei miesen Bedingungen (6 Bft., Sideshore) gemacht - leider ohne Erfolg.

Definitv gute Spots da in der Gegend sind aber die Strände von Süssau und Rosenfelde.

Beim Trolling geht vor dem Leuchtturm am 'Schwarzen Grund' eigentlich immer was.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Patty (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen in Dahme?*

Moin Leute,

werde mich nachher mal auf den Weg nach Dahmeshöved machen und dann Berichten. Vieleicht hat ja der Eine oder Andere kurzfristig Lust und Zeit noch mal vorbeizuschauen und ein paar Würfe zu machen. Also dann evt. bis später.

Petri Patty


----------

